# معجزة جميلة للبابا كيرلس



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

الصورة دى وصلتنى دلوقتى حالا صورة نادرة جدا انا اول مرة اشوفها فى حياتى يارب تعجبكم
هى اكيد هتعجبكم طبعا دىصورة لابويا البابا كيرلس السادس









بركه صلواته تكون معانا كلنا​
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

ياة صورة نادرة بجد .. ورائعة فعلا .. ربنا يباركك يا بنت الفادى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (15 يناير 2007)

صوره  جميله اوووووووووووووووى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (15 يناير 2007)

اول مره اشوفها


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمروكم الجميل​


----------



## †gomana† (16 يناير 2007)

*حكاية الصورة دى *
*بعد اذنك هغير عنوان الموضوع بس لانها معجزة للبابا كيرلس*
*فتحوا قبر البابا كيرلس لاقوا جسده مش اتحلل وكمان لاقوا قربانة حمل سخنة يعنى طازة*

*ميرسي كتير اختى الحبيبة ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 يناير 2007)

†gomana† قال:


> *حكاية الصورة دى *
> *بعد اذنك هغير عنوان الموضوع بس لانها معجزة للبابا كيرلس*
> *فتحوا قبر البابا كيرلس لاقوا جسده مش اتحلل وكمان لاقوا قربانة حمل سخنة يعنى طازة*
> 
> *ميرسي كتير اختى الحبيبة ربنا يباركك*​




شكرا ليكى جومانه ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## michealnice (16 يناير 2007)

الصورة دي وصلتني امبارح برضه علي الايميل من موقع الموجة القبطيه

بس الحقيقة ان لسة مفيش حد اتاكد هل فعلا الكلام ده حصل و لا لأ
و موقع الموجة القبطية بيتابع الاحداث علي اللينك ده
http://copticwave.com/youth/news.php?go=fullnews&newsid=73


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2007)

*> صورة جسد البابا كيرلس السادس 2007*

*هذة الصورة يقال انها لجد البابا المتنيح كيرلس السادس السنه دى  2007

انا عن نفسى مش عارف

ياريت اللى عنده اى معلومه عن الصورة يمدنا بيها  *


----------



## michealnice (16 يناير 2007)

تم الاتصال بدير مارمينا و تم تحليل الصورة و انها ليست صورة البابا كيرلس 
ة اليكم باقي الاثبات علي هذا اللينك
http://copticwave.com/youth/news.php?go=fullnews&newsid=75​


----------



## michealnice (16 يناير 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء لقد تم نفي الخبر و اثبات ان هذه الصورة ليست للبابا كيرلس و الي هذا الوقت لم يتم معرفة مصدر هذه الصورة و الاثبات علي هذا اللينكhttp://copticwave.com/youth/news.php?go=fullnews&newsid=75

هذا لا يقلل من شأن البابا لان محبة ستظل فب قلوبنا الي الابد​


----------



## adel baket (16 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> الصورة دى وصلتنى دلوقتى حالا صورة نادرة جدا انا اول مرة اشوفها فى حياتى يارب تعجبكم​
> هى اكيد هتعجبكم طبعا دىصورة لابويا البابا كيرلس السادس​
> 
> 
> ...


فعلا صوره رائعه وانا اول مره اشفها الرب يباركك يا بنت الفادى ويحفظ حياتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 يناير 2007)

يا جماعه فعلا دى مطلعتش صور  حببنا البابا كيرلس
طبعا كلنا وثقين من قداسه سيدنا البابا وطبعا من الممكن جدا ان يكون جسدة فعلا متحللش
بس للامانه الصورة دى مش بتاعه البابا ولتاكيد كلامى 
شوفو اللينك دا
http://copticwave.com/youth/news.php?go=fullnews&newsid=75

اسفه بجد لانى نزل الصورة قبل معرف الخبر
وياريت الموضوع يتحذف​


----------



## minaphone2 (16 يناير 2007)

michealnice قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء لقد تم نفي الخبر و اثبات ان هذه الصورة ليست للبابا كيرلس و الي هذا الوقت لم يتم معرفة مصدر هذه الصورة و الاثبات علي هذا اللينكhttp://copticwave.com/youth/news.php?go=fullnews&newsid=75
> 
> هذا لا يقلل من شأن البابا لان محبة ستظل فب قلوبنا الي الابد​



طبعاً كلنا اول مره نشوفها بس هى مش للبابا كيرلس اصلاً وانا اتصلت بالدير واتأكدت ان الموضوع ده أشاعه وانا ديه مش معجزه ولا حاجه وطبعاً الاخ / michealnice جاب لنا الدليل على انها اشاعه ومش حقيقه 
 والله واعلم الصوره ديه لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2007)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اوى اوى اوى

انك وضحت *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يناير 2007)

لا الموضوع مش هايتحذف خليه موجود


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 يناير 2007)

سيدنا نيافه الانبا كيرلس نفا الموضوع دا من الاساس وقال انى سيدنا البابا كيرلس متفتحش القبر بتاعه من يوم ما وصل الدير يعنى تقريبا من سنه 1972 بس انا شخصيا عندى ايمان انى سيدنا البابا كيرلس لسه جسده ذى ما هوة لانه مكنش انسان عادى وزى قدسين كتير جسدهم لم يرا فساد
بركه صلوات سيدنا البابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا يارب​


----------



## S J R (18 يناير 2007)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14157


----------



## تينا كيرو (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دى صورة مش حقيقية*

يا جماعة دى مش صورة البابا دى صورة اب كاهن وبعدين فين ملابس البابا اللى معروف انه ادفن بيها دى مش صورته دى صورة اب كان من كنيسة المعلقة  ويدعى ابونا بولس ويشبة للبابا ومش اى حد ينزل لينا حاجة نصدقها لازم نتاكد منها والموضوع ده كان معلوماته من رهبان الدير واكدوا انهم ميعرفوش اى حاجة عن الصورة ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علينا لو سمحتم شيلوا الصورة مش عاوزين البابا يزعل مننا


----------



## Meriamty (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معجزة جميلة للبابا كيرلس*





الله صورة جميلة جدااا 

اول مرة اشوفها 



​


----------



## محب المخلص (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معجزة جميلة للبابا كيرلس*

*على فكره موضوع

فتحوا جسد البابا كرلس

ولقوا قربانه سخنه

ده كله تخاريف

انا اسمعت الكلام ده

من ناس فى الدير

انى ده ما حصلش

وانا اسف على المداخله
​وصلوا من اجل ضعفى​
​*:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (3 يناير 2010)

*أولا مساء الخير وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبكل خير
يا إخواتي البابا كيرلس شفيع أكتر من 50% من المسيحيين
والبابا كيرلس دة قديس مافيش كلام
إنما للعلم
أولا أعرفكم بنفسي
إسمي مجدي من كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة بالوايلي
أما حكاية الصورة دي
دي صورة كاهن كنيستنا الشهيدة دميانة بالوايلي وإسمه ( القس لوقا إبراهيم )
وللي يحب يتأكد من كلامي دة عنوان كنيستنا
شارع صابر الطويل بالوايلي الكبير بجوار قسم حدائق القبة بالقاهرة
وابونا لوقا رسم قسا بيد قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس
وتنيح في يوم احد التناصير لسنة 2003 تقريبا
والصورة دي متصورها في كنيستنا ( كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة بالوايلي ) أثنا ما كان الأنبا يؤأنس سكرتير قداسة البابا شنودة بيصلي على جسده
ودة للعلم
أخوكم مجدي 200*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

صور راائعه

شفاعته معاك والكل*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بنت الفادى

على الصور الرائعة

معجزة جميلة جدااااا​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

بركه صلوات البابا فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا على الصوره
ربنا يباركك​


----------

